# is this the future of bodybuilding competitions?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mens physique


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's on the rise


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

God I hope not...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Isn't that WBFF? Which isn't predominantly a Bodybuilding show? Its about 'fashion' and 'fitness' and those guys are fitness models not 'men's physique' as you stated.

So no, it's not the future of actual bodybuilding IMO.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like a male strip show.

Respect for the conditioning but looks gay as fook.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Isn't that WBFF? Which isn't predominantly a Bodybuilding show? Its about 'fashion' and 'fitness' and those guys are fitness models not 'men's physique' as you stated.
> 
> So no, it's not the future of actual bodybuilding IMO.


Yes its not an "old school" Nabba, thats my point exactly go to any Nabba show and its in some smelly old working mans club whereas these are in halls and stadiums. Seems this type of show is on the rise and have good management. More of us need to go to UKBFF and Nabba shows and join them to get the shows back to the level they were in the 60's

plus I got that from Peter Gaizers facebook who is mens physique


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

It looks like a gay night club.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it's pretty decent. Get a big venue and some massive stage time. As oppose to a red hot hall/old club and on stage for 5 mins.

Each to their own but defo not something to just be poo-poo'd, all guys are in really good condition. It's just not "traditional" bb'ing


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

These guys are much more commercial than a ripped to shreds BB. But by no means are they the future of bodybuilding imo, they are just a variant, and a means for more to hit the stage.

Some of these guys are beastly BBs in the making no doubt........


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Yes its not an "old school" Nabba, thats my point exactly go to any Nabba show and its in some smelly old working mans club whereas these are in halls and stadiums. Seems this type of show is on the rise and have good management. More of us need to go to UKBFF and Nabba shows and join them to get the shows back to the level they were in the 60's
> 
> plus I got that from Peter Gaizers facebook who is mens physique


OK. There's not a men's physique class in WBFF - only fitness and muscle model, along with one male bodybuilding category. So if that peter guy is 'men's physique', it'll mean he competes in UKBFF or something.

I've literally never been to a nabba show, but my friend competed in one this year and she said it was fantastic.

UKBFF actively encourages mens physique/bikini class as they have achievable physiques and it's something that will draw crowds/competitors into the sport. Is that good or bad - You decide!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

future of BB is just a total mystery, if gear becomes a classed drug it might change totally too!

hopefully if it becomes more mainstream thanks to the rise in physique class then the classic look will start to come back more since its more attainable than the current champs


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I think it's pretty decent. Get a big venue and some massive stage time. As oppose to a red hot hall/old club and on stage for 5 mins.
> 
> Each to their own but defo not something to just be poo-poo'd, all guys are in really good condition. It's just not "traditional" bb'ing


Exactly these events are put on right aimed at the future not the past. I love Jim Charles hes a great guy but you cant run Nabba like you did in the 60's you need to move on, macdonalds no longer has shiny foil ashtrays on the tables, people chage so should shows


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> OK. There's not a men's physique class in WBFF - only fitness and muscle model, along with one male bodybuilding category. So if that peter guy is 'men's physique', it'll mean he competes in UKBFF or something.
> 
> I've literally never been to a nabba show, but my friend competed in one this year and she said it was fantastic.
> 
> UKBFF actively encourages mens physique/bikini class as they have achievable physiques and it's something that will draw crowds/competitors into the sport. Is that good or bad - You decide!


Yes hes done UKBFF but Im talking about these types of shows being more and more popular then you look at payinbg £15 to sit in Brierly hill working mens club to return to find the local scallies have pinched your car. Thats why UK "real" bodybuilding shows are dieing a death.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

It is definitely a growing aspect of shows in general, if it increases the size of audiences and commercializes the sport then surely this is a good thing. It may open more eyes too the world of bodybuilding through spiking initial interest through physique, respect of the bodybuilding culture should then grow in the eyes of the public.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Notice how all the guys on here have relatively poor legs.

These guys all look they are on gear but perhaps some aren't.

Even in Arnie's day the upper body wasn't too far off the pro's now but the legs were way behind. These days people have ridiculous legs, what do you think that is mainly down to behind the combination of factors: training, diet, AAS, GH etc.??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> future of BB is just a total mystery, if gear becomes a classed drug it might change totally too!
> 
> hopefully if it becomes more mainstream thanks to the rise in physique class then the classic look will start to come back more since its more attainable than the current champs


Don't think BB will ever be mainstream as it will always be associated with steroids. The physique/fitness boys, although bang on it also, have a "natural look" which the public would consider achievable without AAS.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Yes hes done UKBFF but Im talking about these types of shows being more and more popular then you look at payinbg £15 to sit in Brierly hill working mens club to return to find the local scallies have pinched your car. Thats why UK "real" bodybuilding shows are dieing a death.


Hopefully - Competition will push the feds into being better. TFE and Pure Elite have great reports of being really good to their athletes.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

humanchemistry said:


> It is definitely a growing aspect of shows in general, if it increases the size of audiences and commercializes the sport then surely this is a good thing. It may open more eyes too the world of bodybuilding through spiking initial interest through physique, respect of the bodybuilding culture should then grow in the eyes of the public.


Well said. the problem is that you show up to one of these and you feel like a star you turn up to a nabba or UKbff have to get dressed in the dark/outside/in some urine stained toilet. I know which these would pick. If UKBFF and NABBA want a piece of this then maybe they need to think about a more glamouror place to hold events. even butlins would be better


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

tis the future


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

I personally prefer the past where BB was misunderstood and frowned upon. BB's are not normal people and I think we should stay that way. But its changed.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I do hope we don't all like looking at these as the new bodybuilders,achievable physiques for most and legs like chickens..Striving to be average is no fun at all.

Most 20 somethings can achieve that look by eating salads.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gay? I raise you two firemen and a hat

View attachment 153221


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I do hope we don't all like looking at these as the new bodybuilders,achievable physiques for most and legs like chickens..Striving to be average is no fun at all.
> 
> Most 20 somethings can achieve that look by eating salads.


Lol...harsh!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Gay? I raise you two firemen and a hat
> 
> View attachment 153221


Yh but Matt marsh is a great photographer :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yh but Matt marsh is a great photographer :lol:


Lol

Dont tell @Merkleman but second from the right looks familiar, its as if he was still alive


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Oh god

I'm not a fan of either tbh

Not one of them has legs and some of the heavy weights in BB look unnaturally big.

That being said I reckon 90% of the above have run gear at some point (not having a pop)

My pal is competing at the Miami pro in physique a bit to **** erotic for me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Mens physique


Is that your living room?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Gay? I raise you two firemen and a hat
> 
> View attachment 153221


whats MC hammer doing on stage?


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Notice how all the guys on here have relatively poor legs.
> 
> These guys all look they are on gear but perhaps some aren't.
> 
> Even in Arnie's day the upper body wasn't too far off the pro's now but the legs were way behind. These days people have ridiculous legs, what do you think that is mainly down to behind the combination of factors: training, diet, AAS, GH etc.??


That's the look they want, it's the same in mens physique apart from it's less obvious with the shorts. There is not a single person on that stage that is natural, if there were he would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Danny123 (Feb 17, 2013)

First i heard of mens physique was at the Cumbrian classic last year where a mate was competeing, i didn't really understand why this aspect has been added to a bodybuilding competition,but from what i've read in muscle and fitness and various other magazines it seems more people are going for the cover model look these days rather than the traditional bodybuilder look.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Well it's sure better than the fat unhealthy couch potato look.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't see any problem with it at all. No doubt some people enjoy their BBing because it is unusual, not "normal", not every Tom, Dick or Harry can be big... But I can't see any problem with greater accessibility, it provides a niche and recognition for hardwork done by those who don't want to get absolutely massive but are still body sculptors.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

people dont want to see attainable physiques i certainly wouldn't want to pay to see it, on the other hand at the very pinnacle of the sport hugely unattainable freakish physiques people will pay to see and want to see.

the future of the sport will be the same bigger and better you wouldn't get excited about bolt running the 100m if he wasn't doing it at record breaking pace


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol at the people calling it gay.

Are the men not big enough and the pants not small enough for your hetrosexuality?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

My coach competed in physique this month n placed second he looks incredible and works just as hard as I did to prep so hats off to them! But no its not the future there will always be a market for the freaks


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> These days people have ridiculous legs, what do you think that is mainly down to


Tom Platz

No-one knew you could have legs like that until he showed them, suddenly they became a focus not an afterthought.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> lol at the people calling it gay.
> 
> Are the men not big enough and the pants not small enough for your hetrosexuality?


Second from left on my picture and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Second from left on my picture and tell me I'm wrong.


All body building is gay


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> All body building is gay


Erm, ok sweetie


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would imagine half of us who train on here wish we were that toned. Today the younger guys seem all about having the abs and seem to be the prime focus. Couple of guys at work like that. Then you have the guys who think the Ronnie Colman looks awesome and opt for the mass. Personally I like to see symmetrical as well as mass like the "old" BB not the gigantic freaks today.

Is it the future? No but if it encourages people to get off their a55 and train and strive to look good I'm behind it 100%


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Erm, ok sweetie


thanks for your PM, nudes are in your personal email

x x


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> thanks for your PM, nudes are in your personal email
> 
> x x


Have you got some a bit, well, bigger?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Have you got some a bit, well, bigger?


That big red nose just does things for me


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Have it, I have another lying around somewhere


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Even in Arnie's day the upper body wasn't too far off the pro's now but the legs were way behind. These days people have ridiculous legs, what do you think that is mainly down to behind the combination of factors: training, diet, AAS, GH etc.??


GH, hands down, pretty much the only thing top bodybuilders have really been doing different since the 90s compared to their predecessors.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahahaha just like I knew I'd never need school to succeed, i knew I didn't need to train legs to win a bb comp. Lol at you all killing yoself in the squat rack :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I said:


> GH' date=' hands down, pretty much the only thing top bodybuilders have really been doing different since the 90s compared to their predecessors.[/quote']
> 
> Don't forget the synthetic aswell mate, probably more important than the hgh tbh


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i like this sort of stuff personaly. mr olympia has turned into a freak show imo. i'd rather go watch more natural looking bodies pose in a comp.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't forget the synthetic aswell mate, probably more important than the hgh tbh


That as well actually. I believe that GH is mostly responsible for everything below the sternum getting bigger (well, almost everything lol), but even then it might not have been to the same degree without slins and bits.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Well bodybuilding has always been a fringe sort of lifestyle / sport - federations and judging / judging criteria have been manipulated by supplement companies for decades- not for the good of the sport but for the profitability ( the Weiders being the very worst) this with the rise of the sted culture - pushed the sport to massive extreme with the likes of Ronnie.

And as always with an extreme, the corrective measures to re popularize the sport are also extreme -which in my opinion is why we have the physique classes - making the sport more attainable to the average joe


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Sadly I think it is.

Personally, I think Bikini and Phisque should have a separate show, purely because of the sheer amount of competitors that enter those classes.


----------

